# 1966 GTO Bumpers



## mydadsgto (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm not happy with the bumpers I currently have for my goat. I've been looking around trying to find the best deal possible. I have noticed that many suppliers have "show quality" and "not show quality" bumpers and other suppliers don't classify them. 

I do plan on showing the car. Any suggestions as to where to purchase the bumpers?


----------

